# A question but also new scratch post pics



## blade100

Ok so first up. 
Arthur is neutered has been since 17 weeks old he's now 20 months. 
Anyway he's recently started mounting Mia who is also spayed. He treads her and goes to hump! I've seen him lick his willy after. Lol
Is this normal behaviour for a neutered cat?

Oh and bought a bears den cat post but made some adjustments. There old one is on the left. 
As you can see they approve! Lol


----------



## loroll1991

Loveeeeely cat tree!! Just lovely.

It's strange as Milo mounted Millie (both spayed/neutered) the other day..... she just sat there then squeeled and ran off, he didn't go to hump though, but I did find it very odd so would be interested to see the replies! I do personally think it is a dominance thing though, as my in-laws have 3 boys (all neutered), 2 of which are brothers and indoor only. One of them mounts the other and bites his neck! We think he's showing him he's boss!


----------



## chillminx

@blade100 : it isn't unusual for a neutered male to mount a spayed female and even 'dry hump' her. This might be used as means of exerting control over the female if the male feels anxious about his resources.

It is also not unusual for a neutered male to mount a calling queen and mate with her (though the male is infertile of course) One of my neutered males mounted my two girls when they came into call before they were spayed. In his case he didn't actually mate with them. I had to keep him separate from them after that until they were spayed as they wouldn't stop pestering him.!

But if Arthur was neutered before he showed behavioural signs of sexual maturity I am surprised he has suddenly started behaving sexually to Mia over a year after he was neutered. Because such actions would initially be hormonally driven though later it could be retained as learned behaviour, i.e. not hormone driven. Are you sure there was no sign of the behaviour in Arthur prior to neutering?

Was his neutering op straight forward, i.e. his testicles had both dropped ?


----------



## chillminx

@loroll1991 - males who were neutered after they reached sexual maturity do sometimes exhibit 'sexual type' behaviour to another cat they live with. Because the behaviour (when the male is neutered) is not prompted by a hormonal response it can be directed to either a male or female cat. It is being used to try and protect resources, not to be dominant as such, as cats don't have a hierarchy.

With the 3 neutered boys who live with your in-laws it could be the boy that's doing the neck biting/mounting feels the other cat is taking too many of the resources in the home (e.g. food, water, litter trays, cat beds, scratch posts and attention from the human companions).


----------



## loroll1991

chillminx said:


> @loroll1991 - males who were neutered after they reached sexual maturity do sometimes exhibit 'sexual type' behaviour to another cat they live with. Because the behaviour (when the male is neutered) is not prompted by a hormonal response it can be directed to either a male or female cat. It is being used to try and protect resources, not to be dominant as such, as cats don't have a hierarchy.
> 
> With the 3 neutered boys who live with your in-laws it could be the boy that's doing the neck biting/mounting feels the other cat is taking too many of the resources in the home (e.g. food, water, litter trays, cat beds, scratch posts and attention from the human companions).


Aw thank you!!! I will have to tell my in-laws, as we've never understood why he does it  He always steals his food, and gets quite a lot of attention as he is the attention seeking one so it definitely does explain it 

As for Milo, he has done it once, so will keep an eye on him for the time being! xx


----------



## blade100

chillminx said:


> @blade100 : it isn't unusual for a neutered male to mount a spayed female and even 'dry hump' her. This might be used as means of exerting control over the female if the male feels anxious about his resources.
> 
> It is also not unusual for a neutered male to mount a calling queen and mate with her (though the male is infertile of course) One of my neutered males mounted my two girls when they came into call before they were spayed. In his case he didn't actually mate with them. I had to keep him separate from them after that until they were spayed as they wouldn't stop pestering him.!
> 
> But if Arthur was neutered before he showed behavioural signs of sexual maturity I am surprised he has suddenly started behaving sexually to Mia over a year after he was neutered. Because such actions would initially be hormonally driven though later it could be retained as learned behaviour, i.e. not hormone driven. Are you sure there was no sign of the behaviour in Arthur prior to neutering?
> 
> Was his neutering op straight forward, i.e. his testicles had both dropped ?


Hi thanks for replying, when we had Arthur we did have Tilly a very old 18 year old but he never tried to mount her as she would clout him one if he got to near her.
The only thing I can think that's making him do this is a human baby in the house? Our son Jacob who is 9 weeks old now. 
I've never seen Arthur behave like this up until Jacob arrived. 
We had Arthur way before Mia he was already 6 months old by that point. 
He doesn't do it all the time just odd moments where I catch him like today.


----------



## huckybuck

Little H mounts Grace a lot!! She tries to stop him getting to her scruff so rolls on her back etc. Sometimes he does manage to get hold of her and then thinks what next lol!!!!

He has never dared attempt it with Holly though I do catch him looking at her as if he'd like to!!

I caught Huck doing it to Grace the other day for the first time ever so wonder if It's perhaps the behaviour CM is talking about....Grace is so obsessed with food that she can be a pain to Huck always barging in on him when I give him food.


----------



## chillminx

@blade100 - it's certainly possible Arthur could be reacting to the arrival of baby Jacob. From Arthur's POV Jacob is a threat to his resources, inasmuch as being a baby he takes up a lot of your attention so you have less time to spare for the cats.

Cats are adept at redirecting their feelings of insecurity or anxiety onto other cats in the household, so it may be why he has started jumping on Mia. I am just surprised (and interested) that his modus operandi would be treading/mounting behaviour if he was neutered before he reached sexual maturity and/or had no experience before.


----------



## spotty cats

I have boys neutered at 10-12 weeks who will mount calling girls, and others who completely ignore them. One has a type and won't mount girls that don't fit that type 

It's also not unusual in neutered households for them to still know what to do.


----------

